# Quid Pro Quo



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Took all the stuff I had for my GTI, sold it, and applied those funds towards bags for the B6. The build has been slow because it's been cold and I work a lot.
Details:
Bagyards
Bilsteins
Dual 450Cs
Dual water traps
5 gallon tank
Ride Pro e2 w/remote
The trunk so far:


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My wife will be excited to see this. she wants to bag her passat very very badly.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

loving the license plate


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

this summer is gonna be of the hook, so many great projects. grean job on the trunk suppa dupa stealth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i love these big cars on bags! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

ROFL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We missed you Tom


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Its gonna look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubverein789)*

Lookin Good Tom! Step up the pace!!!1


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks everyone!
Chromedomewookie (Danny) mounted the tank tonight. I'd like to say I helped, but Ravin' GTI and I just drank beer and assisted as necessary. Pictures to come once it's not dark and raining.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Had to take everything out of the trunk to hang the tank.








It's dusty and needs a good wipe down...


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking clean


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Malant)*

looks good, keep it up.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Smart with the spare! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

lemme hit dem switchez


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

wow very stealth... ill be watching for sure!
Btw, where are you in maryland, im in Pasadena, maybe your close?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_looks good, keep it up.

Trying too... progress is so slow...

_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_Smart with the spare! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I won't leave home without it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_lemme hit dem switchez

lemme hit ur boost

_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_wow very stealth... ill be watching for sure!
Btw, where are you in maryland, im in Pasadena, maybe your close?

Elkridge, so yea pretty close. Thanks!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

those compressors are gonna get hot quick under there.. may wanna add a small 12v fan or something to cool them down a bit.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

i was thinking the same thing looking at it. i like the idea but i just dont see them getting alot of breathing room


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_









thats so cleeeean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

so does quid pro quo in the thread title supposed reference how you sold X parts to use money for Y air ride, or do you not know what quip pro quo means?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so does quid pro quo in the thread title supposed reference how you sold X parts to use money for Y air ride, or do you not know what quip pro quo means?

I had a everything but an intercooler and a built engine to run a GT2871, plus a whole bunch of other stuff on the GTI (coilovers, water/meth, OEM HIDs, blah blah). While it wasn't direct trade with another party for the air-ride parts, I applied the money I got for selling the parts for air-ride.


_Modified by theAntiRiced at 2:11 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*








10-4. that's what i figured. looks good


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hotness tom. Total sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Navydub* »_Hotness tom. Total sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

quoted for truth!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm am seriously embarrassed about how dirty my car is.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

need whole shots


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_need whole shots 

I'll wash it and then use a real camera.


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Looks good cant wait to see the whole thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Tym2Jet)*

impressive, tuckin a stock 16" wheel. Can't wait to see all the new bagged cars @ H20 this year.


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

awesome car!!! more shots of the car in all it's sexy goodness!!!!
a meet is def necesary for all the Bagged VAG cars in MD!!!










_Modified by PuToA4 at 9:20 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

so ill it should be in an ICU


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (guesswho)*

lol
its sooooo nice, wheel options?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

looking good man.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

That look sic, what are your measurements from the top of the wheel arch to the ground?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_That look sic, what are your measurements from the top of the wheel arch to the ground?

you better not rub your measurements in anyone's face. haha.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

that looks sick i am jealous


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
you better not rub your measurements in anyone's face. haha.

is measurement the new word for p e n i s?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I like the tank mounted to the top of the trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics of the finished trunk setup?


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:44 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I'm still on vacation lol, I'll post a pic of the trunk soon, and I'll have measurements once I'm home (no tape measure at the beach). As for wheels, yea I got a couple of ideas but it's going to be a little bit before I find the money for it.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! They would look insane with the black and your new low!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4408489


----------



## R32_Beast (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks hawwwt!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_That look sic, what are your measurements from the top of the wheel arch to the ground?

Ground was flat, but not perfectly level, so these measurements aren't perfect:
Front: 22 1/2"
Rear: 21 1/8"
What are yours?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Let's just say my numbers up front are less than that, I don't want to make this into am I'm lower than you deal. you car looks perfect from what I have seen


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Let's just say my numbers up front are less than that, I don't want to make this into am I'm lower than you deal. you car looks perfect from what I have seen


In all fairness...Tom hasn't done any work to get the front lower yet.
I believe he has plans to notch the frame to get down there some more, but I'll let him chime in on that.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Let's just say my numbers up front are less than that, I don't want to make this into am I'm lower than you deal. you car looks perfect from what I have seen

What did you do to go lower? I don't see how I can take anything out of the upper strut mount, and it looks like the strut is fully compressed. Help!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't know what else can be done to the bagyards front strut, and you are right there is only so much you can take out of the bearing unless you went to a custom bearing set up like some of the MK4 guys have done.I dont have any specs on that just what I have seen. My car has no sway bar to hang up on and a huge notch.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Squillo, about time you got that notch done.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Notch it Tommmmmmm


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

notch 
pull sway
modify bearing 
hack away frame and engine bay metal


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Navydub)*

Even with the notch I don't think it will be any lower. You have to figure a way to get the strut to compress more or sit higher in the cup. Then the notch will have to be done.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I cut the sway out when I put the bags in.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

i don't understand why everyone says to take the sway bar out, dubbr's subframe touches the ground with the sway still in and connected


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_notch

Will do

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_pull sway

Done

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_modify bearing

How did you modify yours?

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_hack away frame and engine bay metal

Need to notch it first before these hang me up?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

bagyard has their own bearing so none for me. Talk to Drew or Squillo


----------



## turboVRsex66 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (guesswho)*

Looks great Tom....


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_tom, give me a call and we can discuss some options for your bagyards.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Need mor pictars


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

The trunk:








Woops!


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Now you are going to have to get some drag blocks and weld them to the oil pan and drag the f*ck out of it. lol


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

You have to be careful the Passat Pans are weak. You don't want to find this out the hard way








Just for clarification it was the trans pan that broke


_Modified by Squillo at 6:52 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chromedomewookie* »_Now you are going to have to get some drag blocks and weld them to the oil pan and drag the f*ck out of it. lol

Looks like the best spot to me lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_You have to be careful the Passat Pans are weak. You don't want to find this out the hard way

Oh I know it. My MKIV was pretty low and those pans couldn't be weaker.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

any word on the new fronts yet? holla


----------

